# Rhodesian Air Force Markings



## fcollingwood (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi All

I'm wanting to make decals for my Rhodesian Air Force Models, but need photos of the various marking in order to do so. Does anyone have any?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Google, baby!
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=rhodesian+air+force&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks John! I enjoyed that.


----------

